
Microsoft requests legislation extending privacy protections in GDPR to the U.S. - muleaneeve
https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2019/05/20/gdprs-first-anniversary-a-year-of-progress-in-privacy-protection/
======
muleaneeve
The article celebrates GDPR’s first anniversary and details its practical
benefits around the world.

